# Freewares Mac OS X iBook G3



## Steph9117 (4 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis Stéphane et j'ai commandé un iBook G3 sur un site connu d'achats d'occasion.
Je devrais recevoir le Mac sous peu.
Il s'agit d'un iBook G3 à 600Mhz, 640Mo de RAM et 30Go de disque-dur.
Il tourne sous Mac OS X 10.4.11 Tiger et c'est un 12 pouces.

Voila, je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez un ou des sites proposant des jeux et d'autres applications comme un traitement de texte fonctionnant sur ce G3 et surtout gratuits, en freeware ?

Merci de me dire et de donner des liens.

Je téléchargerai sur mon PC et les installerai sur le Mac par clé USB.

Merci, par avance, de votre aide.

Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,



Steph9117 a dit:


> Voila, je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez un ou des sites proposant des jeux et d'autres applications comme un traitement de texte fonctionnant sur ce G3 et surtout gratuits, en freeware ?


Le Grenier du Mac : http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/listes/liste_educ.html
et aussi : https://www.myabandonware.com/browse/platform/mac/


----------



## Steph9117 (4 Mars 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Le Grenier du Mac : http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/listes/liste_educ.html
> et aussi : https://www.myabandonware.com/browse/platform/mac/



Merci de vos liens.

Par contre, sur le grenier du Mac, c'est surtout pour Mac OS "Classic" et sur myabandonware, il y a visiblement des jeux payants...

Merci tout de même !

Stéphane.


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2022)

Pour des jeux, Os9 c'est pas mal… 
Il y a pas mal de choix. Plus qu'en OsX je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2022)

Steph9117 a dit:


> Merci de vos liens.
> 
> Par contre, sur le grenier du Mac, c'est surtout pour Mac OS "Classic" et sur myabandonware, il y a visiblement des jeux payants...
> 
> ...


Ton iBook G3 permet de faire tourner aussi Mac OS 9.2 (selon le modèle, au minimum 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2), et ce système cohabite très bien avec Mac OS X (même pas besoin de prévoir une partition séparée, ils peuvent cohabiter sur la même), tu peux le faire tourner soit en natif, soit en tant que "Classic" (Mac OS 9 considéré comme une application Mac OS X), donc aucun problème pour la plupart des jeux de ces sites.

Pour le reste, il va te falloir trouver des versions PPC de logiciels comme Open Office.org, Libreoffice ou équivalent. Si le Mac t'est livré avec le CD/DVD d'origine, alors il y a de bonnes chances qu'il y ait au moins AppleWorks dessus.

La plupart des logiciels libres pour Mac OS X nécessitent que X11 soit installé sur le Mac.


----------



## woz86 (5 Mars 2022)

Il y a aussi :

https://www.macintoshrepository.org/

;-)


----------



## Steph9117 (5 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir à tous et merci de vos réponses et liens !

Je voudrais télécharger une Bible audio en MP3 mais les sites demandent une inscription.

Il n'y a pas les CD d'origine avec le G3 et je ne sais pas s'il a X11.

Je récupère le Mac en début de semaine prochaine au point Mondial Relay.

Cordialement.


----------



## daffyb (5 Mars 2022)

Steph9117 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous et merci de vos réponses et liens !
> 
> Je voudrais télécharger une Bible audio en MP3 mais les sites demandent une inscription.
> 
> ...


simple curiosité, combien as tu payé ?


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Mars 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> simple curiosité, combien as tu payé ?


J'estime que le prix payé était de 45 €......


----------



## Steph9117 (6 Mars 2022)

Oui, 45 euros + Frais de port.


----------



## Steph9117 (7 Mars 2022)

Salut,
Je vais chercher le G3 demain matin dans un point relai.
Connaissez-vous un site qui propose la Bible en version audio MP3 qui soit gratuit ?
Merci de votre aide.
Amitiés.


----------



## Steph9117 (7 Mars 2022)

Re,
J'ai des CD audios en MP3 de la Bible Louis Second mais les CD sont mal conçus.
En effet, ça passe, par exemple, du premier chapitre de la Genèse à un autre beaucoup plus loin, en faisant comme un fondu.
C'est pour ça que je cherche une Bible en MP3 sur un site gratuit.
Stéphane.


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2022)

"bible french mp3" comme recherche ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## Steph9117 (7 Mars 2022)

Merci du tuyau !


----------



## Steph9117 (7 Mars 2022)

J'ai regardé le site mais il ne semble pas sécurisé et c'est très long pour tout télécharger.

Merci quand-même !

Stéphane.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Mars 2022)

Steph9117 a dit:


> Voila, je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez un ou des sites proposant des jeux et d'autres applications comme un traitement de texte fonctionnant sur ce G3 et surtout gratuits, en freeware ?





Steph9117 a dit:


> Connaissez-vous un site qui propose la Bible en version audio MP3 qui soit gratuit ?


Tant qu'on considérera la bible comme un jeu, un peu obsolète d'accord mais qui semble encore avoir beaucoup de fanboys, je ne peux que m'en réjouir


----------



## Steph9117 (7 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tant qu'on considérera la bible comme un jeu, un peu obsolète d'accord mais qui semble encore avoir beaucoup de fanboys, je ne peux que m'en réjouir


Oui, je suis croyant et aime bien les jeux vidéos !


----------



## Steph9117 (10 Mars 2022)

Salut,
Le Mac était en OS X 10.4.11 et le vendeur avait mis un mot de passe.
Je lui ai demandé le mot de passe mais il ne s'en souvient plus. La galère !
J'ai retrouvé, dans mon lot de CD, le Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar.
J'ai réussi à rétrograder le G3 Tiger en Jaguar avec mon nom et mon mot de passe perso.
Sur un site, ils vendent la Suite Office 2004 pour Mac mais il faut être au minimum en OS X 10.2.8 et je ne suis qu'en 10.2
Il y aurait peut-être la version Word v.X mais je ne la trouve pas à la vente...
Si l'on peut m'aider.
Amicalement.


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2022)

Ce n'est pas trop difficile de mettre à jour au moins avec Panther (10.3) puisque généralement ce sont des CD, c'est facile à graver…


----------



## Steph9117 (10 Mars 2022)

Merci mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas de CD vierge sous la main...

J'ai une clé USB de 8Go mais le Mac ne la reconnait pas. Je pense que c'est une clé USB en 2.0

J'arrive pourtant à importer des photos de mon Lumix LX5 par USB.

Etrange !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2022)

Les Mac PPC ne peuvent pas démarrer sur un périphérique USB (sauf à utiliser des commandes barbares dans l'open firmware), seul l'IDE et le Firewire sont bootable.


----------



## Steph9117 (10 Mars 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les Mac PPC ne peuvent pas démarrer sur un périphérique USB (sauf à utiliser des commandes barbares dans l'open firmware), seul l'IDE et le Firewire sont bootable.


Merci pour l'info !


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (12 Mars 2022)

Steph9117 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous et merci de vos réponses et liens !
> 
> Je voudrais télécharger une Bible audio en MP3 mais les sites demandent une inscription.
> 
> ...


Dans le lien suivant je pense que tu y trouveras quelque chose d'intéressant - bibliquement parlant.
https://macintoshgarden.org/search/node/bible


----------

